# Pinky Toe Nail Almost Gone



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Over the years, I have been over-cutting my pinky toe nail to the point where it is now almost gone. I reckon what's left of it will probably disappear in another year or so. Do you have the same problem?


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

Awwwwwwww poor pinky toe nail! For some reason you sound adorable to me. :/

No I don't have this problem LOLz.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Nailed it.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

They grow back, I lost mine twice and on both occassions it grew back (albeit a bit crooked)


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Mine is so small it just falls off on its own. I just have skin there most of the time.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

meepie said:


> Mine is so small it just falls off on its own. I just have skin there most of the time.


Sounds like where my pinky toe is heading.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

do u really need it tho?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> do u really need it tho?


errr actually, no.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

No, I never had this problem, but I did loose the nail of my middle finger once, after my brother slammed a car door on it. Luckily it grew back, which will most likely happen with any nail that falls off. If it doesn't, then you can stick another nail on, even though it may not be necessary.


----------

